# Neewer VK750II sleep function / alternative cheap flashes?



## TheStupidForeigner (Jan 18, 2016)

I bought a Neewer VK750II (NW-670) a while ago, everything is absolutely great about it except one thing... It has a sleep function which I can't disable. I've read the horribly written manual, tried google several times without luck, so this is my absolute last try to see if anyone on here might know if there is a way to disable it?

OR, if it really isn't possible to disable... What would people suggest as an alternative i-ttl flash for a similar price?


----------



## TheStupidForeigner (Jan 19, 2016)

Just to answer my own question for anyone else who spent hours trying to work this out like I did, SLAVE MODE! For some reason it doesn't sleep when in slave mode but still fires from the trigger the same as in manual. A bit weird but good enough for me


----------



## hamfist (Jan 24, 2016)

My VK750II wakes up from sleep mode straight away in TTL mode on my Nikon D3300 with a simple half press on the shutter button. Although from what one reads, these aftermarket flashes can behave somewhat differently on different cameras, which I guess is no great surprise as the software needs to cover so many different models, and brands , of camera.
 Great (and cheap) flash BTW


----------

